# Bringing Back The 14.5" Weber Smokey Mountain!



## squatch (Oct 1, 2013)

It's official, Weber has re-released the 14.5" WSM  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This may be old news, but it's the first I've heard of it... I just received Cabelas  "Outdoor Cooking" mini-catalog in the mail today and it had a photo of it, so I just jumped on their web site and it is currently listed as being available for purchase.

This is very appealing for me, I would love to have a little one I could take camping!

It's going to look so cute sitting next to my 22.5"er...


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 1, 2013)

$199 is too much. I'd have been all over it at $149, but at $199 I'll stick with my homemade mini. It's cute though.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 1, 2013)

Lots of 1880 owner's selling price just dropped to $199. LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2013)

myself.. I think the mini WSM is better for camping...   It smokes, grills, sears all in one....


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 1, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> myself.. I think the mini WSM is better for camping...   It smokes, grills, sears all in one....



That's why mine lives in the RV.


----------



## squatch (Oct 1, 2013)

Alright then... I am off to start researching a mini build!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2013)

here's my version of the Mini WSM ,...  plus they are WAY cheaper   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124570/my-version-of-the-mini-wsm


----------



## comanche (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a smoker right now. I would use it for just my wife and myself. I usually cook on my 22.5 inch Weber kettle. I usually just do one rack of ribs,  or a chicken, a butt or a rib roast at a time. I would like to try a brisket flat. I'm wondering if a 14.5 WSM would be perfect for me.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 11, 2013)

Comanche said:


> I'm looking for a smoker right now. I would use it for just my wife and myself. I usually cook on my 22.5 inch Weber kettle. I usually just do one rack of ribs,  or a chicken, a butt or a rib roast at a time. I would like to try a brisket flat. I'm wondering if a 14.5 WSM would be perfect for me.



Sounds like it would.


----------

